# Today (11-16-2021) In Ireland !



## thirteenknots (Nov 16, 2021)

One of the most vaccinated Counties on the Planet.



Oops it ain't working.
Well now, how about Jab #4, #5, #6, #7, #8, #9 .....when does the lunacy stop.

The definition of Insanity is trying the same thing over and over again expecting
a different outcome.


----------

